# suggested reading



## maker of things (Aug 4, 2014)

After scouring several forums to find a good book on metrology, I purchased 6 of them, and found "Fundamentals of Dimensional Metrology" by Ted Busch isbn:978-0827321274 to have been the most useful, and good reading.  I actually read it straight through until he got into optical alignment and cmm machines (way over my head).  I was looking for a text that explained how to calibrate various measuring devices as I have a combination of inherited tools from my grandfather and economy china/india made tools.  One day it occurred to me that between the 3 digital calipers, 2 dial calipers and 2 vernier calipers I have, I had no idea if 1" was the same measurement across all those devices.  
  This is actually a text book with an overview of what will be covered in each chapter and test questions at the end of each chapter.  I skipped all of that and read the text from how we came to have the units of measure we use today to how gage blocks came to be, to how to properly use each measuring tool and calibration of said tool.  Got it used through amazon delivered for something like $5.


----------



## astjp2 (Aug 31, 2014)

Got it for .01 plus 3.99 shipping.....another one to add to my collection..tim


----------



## kizmit99 (Aug 31, 2014)

It appears I just got the last one at the 1 cent price...  Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Optic Eyes (Apr 28, 2021)

I love optical alignment, I used it aligning WEB lines making films, paper ect.
I have three jig transits and an alignment scope, I also taught optical alignment.
Optics is expensive, sensitive, and not real easy to do, experience is necessary.
I just bought that book as well. hope you enjoy it.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 28, 2021)

Holy thread revival!
2014–>2021


----------

